# Tyco 440 Mods to run non-magnet as the G-Jets etc ?



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I heard there was a vendor selling weights that fit the magnet sockets of a TYCO 440 so as to run Non-Magnetic. 

Any info is appreciated 

Gonzo


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*you want to read through this thread*

it includes links and other ideas

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=211856&highlight=brass+tyco


----------

